# Dudas en configuración PC Gaming



## Torius (27 Ago 2020)

Buenas tardes, estoy configurando con mi hijo un PC que le valga para gaming y para sus estudios. Es la primera vez que montamos un ordenador y las dudas son si la configuración es correcta o si hay partes de la misma mejorables para que el conjunto funcione bien sin cuellos de botella. El objetivo es tener un PC que nos dure cierto tiempo, que lo podamos ir ampliando, en la medida de lo posible y que consiga jugar a 60 fps en calidad Ultra.

Después de mucho leer la configuración que hemos elegido es la siguiente:

CPU:  AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 3,8 Ghz
PLACA:  Asus ROG Strix X570-E Gaming  o ASUS TUF Gaming X570 plus
GPU:  Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming OC Pro 6GB GDDR6 
RAM:  Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000 PC4-24000 16GB 2x8GB CL16 
SSD:   Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500GB SSD NVMe M.2 
HDD:   Seagate BarraCuda 3.5" 1TB SATA3 
FUENTE:   Thermaltake Toughpower GF1 650W 80 Plus Gold Full Modular 
TORRE:  Corsair iCUE 465X RGB Cristal Templado USB 3.0 Negra  +  Corsair LL120 RGB Ventilador 120mm 

Nos podéis ayudar y comentar si la elección es correcta y puede cubrir lo que nos hemos planteado ?? 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## juanvi (28 Ago 2020)

Lo vais a montar vosotros? Compra sí o sí en pcc?
Placa excesivamente cara para tus pretensiones. Con la B550 vas supersobrado. Por ahorro intentaría escoger la B450 Tomahawk MAX o hermanas
Ram mejor de 3200 por 65€ e incluso 3600 Mhz por 76 € https://www.amazon.es/Crucial-Ballistix-BL2K8G36C16U4W-Ordenadores-sobremesa/dp/B083TRX7FX
ssd sencillo ya sea en fomato 2.5" o en m.2. >>> 72 € https://www.amazon.es/Crucial-MX500-CT500MX500SSD1-Interno-Pulgadas/dp/B0784SLQM6
Fuente muy buena pero cara.
Torre con mejor airflow al igual que sus ventiladores >>> Phanteks P400A por 89 €
Gráfica suficiente y sobrada. Por algo más (360€) tienes la KFA2 2060 *Súper* más potente y con 8gb de vram en coolmod
Añade un cooler para la cpu mejor que el de stock tipo Hyper 212, Artic Freezer 4 o similar...


----------



## Torius (28 Ago 2020)

Juanvi, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

La idea es montarlo nosotros. Será la primera vez y si me gustaría hacerlo con mi hijo pues parte de esta historia es picar su curiosidad, que aprenda. No se si nos estamos metiendo en un tema excesivamente complejo y no deberíamos ni intentarlo. Os agradecería vuestra opinión. 

Respecto a la compra las realizaré a través de PC Comp. o Amazon. 

Para seleccionar las componentes me he guiado bastante de las review y de las configuraciones de Prof. Rev. Con tus comentarios he visto que efectivamente hay algunas componentes como las RAM y las SSD que son muy buenas opciones a mejor precio. Tomo nota y opto por las que me recomiendas.
Respecto a la placa base tenía claro que era un modelo superior para lo que vamos a utilizar ahora. Sin embargo mi idea es actualizar la CPU a futuro y me gustaría contar con una placa que me permita incluso cambiar a CPU de cuarta generación de AMD cuando salga.  En principio me decanto por las X570 que si bien nos mejoran mucho respecto a B550 si que he leído que tiene más posibilidades de actualizar el pc a futuro. PorLa duda que sigo teniendo es si la diferencia de 100 euros entre ambas placas ASUS son argumento por el tipo de uso que me le vamos a dar ahora o por la calidad de las componentes.

La torre habíamos visto la guía de "Mejores cajas PC" y hemos elegido la que más nos gustaba que cuadraba con lo que queríamos instalar. Por eso la Corsair. La que me comentas es bonita y es una opción a estudiar.  Sabes si es más sencillo  montar el pc en esta torre que en la Corsair ??? 

Otra duda que tengo es que  accesorios tipo cables con conectores, ........ debo comprar adicional para montarlo correctamente.. Si me podéis ayudar os lo agradecería. 

De nuevo muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## juanvi (29 Ago 2020)

Montaje padre - hijo, experiencia inolvidable siempre que mires vídeos sobre montaje correcto de cada componente. Una vez tengas recopilada sufiente información, es totalmente recomendable.

A la caja Corsair le penaliza el frontal que no es mallado sino un cristal que impide ingesta de aire de los ventiladores al interior, teniéndolo que hacer por las aperturas laterales (al menos no es totalmente cerrada que son las verdaderas cajas horno).
En cuanto al montaje, es indiferente. Ambas cajas están limitadas a coolers de hasta 160mm de altura.

Otra buena caja es la Cooler Master H500 con dos ventis de 200mm y uno trasero (nos ahorramos la compra de ese ventilador trasero que las otras cajas no lo incorporan), más ancha aún que las anteriores para albergar disipadores de hasta 167mm (que no necesistas si no vas a realizar overclok) por 95 € 
Airflow cajas:





Fuente: https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...al-rgb-case-review-airflow-mesh-panel-testing

Las cajas ya incorporan una cajita o bolsita con toda la tornillería y cableado. No necesitas más.

Si en futuro quisieras montar un 8 núcleos como el 3700X e incluso un innecesario 12 núcleos para juegos como el 3900X, las mejores B450 son muy válidas.
Lo que no pondría es una X570 y en su caso, con la TUF te sobra por todos lados... La mayor diferencia de las placas 500 con las 400 reside en la incorporación del pcie 4.0 para ssd nvme de alto rendimiento aunque es más marketing que otra cosa (supuestos 5000 vs 3500 MB/s) y también son más caros). Y ya dije que incluso no es necesario el Samsung 970 (pcie 3.0) salvo producción, edición, etc... En juegos te va a ofrecer similar rendimiento un ssd tradicional.

Si es por compatibilidad con las nuevas cpu 4000: https://www.profesionalreview.com/2020/08/13/ryzen-4000-y-la-compatibilidad-con-placas-b450-x470/

El Ryzen 5 3600 también te dará resultado similar al 3600X.
Con lo ahorrado en placa, cpu, ram, etc... invierte en mejor gráfica que es la que verdaderamente escupe frames en juegos, aunque para 1080p 60 Hz Ultra vas sobrado con la RTX 2060.


----------



## Torius (30 Ago 2020)

Mil gracias Juanvi por las explicaciones y las alternativas que me planteas en placa base. Intentare ver las diferencias a ver si consigo enterarme de algo. 

En la torre, efectivamente veo q hay otras posibilidades más frescas y baratas. En este caso decide mi hijo y posiblemente sea más por estética que otra cosa. Le tengo que dejar que aporte en la elaboración del equipo. 

Con las dudas que vaya teniendo de lo que me has comentado iré preguntando. 

Gracias por todo


----------



## Torius (4 Sep 2020)

Hola Juanvi, ya tenemos casi todo pedido.
Al final y siguiendo tus consejos hemos pedido:
una placa ASUS Rog Strix B550 F Gaming wifi con la suerte de tener un dto en PCC de 30 euros directos por comprarla esta semana y creo q otros 30 € a través de una promoción que está haciendo ASUS a traves de su página web. Si es así saldría por 148 euros q me parece buen precio. Las características son similares al modelo superior y en la review le daban una valoración de  platino. las diferencias entre ambas como SLI o 2 fases menos no creo q las notemos en falta y la diferencia de precio era considerable.
Del resto he seguido tus consejos tanto para el procesador Ryzen 5 3600 como las memorias Crucial.
Repecto al disipador de la CPU he cogido un Cryoring H7 tb a buen precio (46 euros). Hemos leído q es buena y bastante silenciosa.

La fuente de alimentacion q he pillado ha sido la Corsair Rm 750X. Se q no necesitamos tanto ni con mucho pero dado q la garantía es de 10 años será de lo poco q si ampliamos la tarjeta y el procesador no tendremos q cambiar. La diferencia de precio era pequeña y por eso la hemos elegido. Tambien por tener una fuente silenciosa.

Ahora toca montarlo. Como me recomendaste estamos viendo videos y lo intentaremos  preparar el próximo finde cuando tengamos todas las piezas.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda....


----------

